# BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (look inside)



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

heres my dilemma, im looking for some new lips for my compomotive cxn 30 bolt 15 inch 3 piece wheels heres the dimmensions below of what i have will bbs rs outter lips fit these wheels? im 90% shure it should work but just have no rs lips to measure.











_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 7:20 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (WindsorJetta8v)*

please!!!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (WindsorJetta8v)*


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (WindsorJetta8v)*

Up


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (WindsorJetta8v)*

try the mk2 forums or search for the bbs thread in the mk2 forums. i know it has a bunch of bbs info.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (a2lowvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (WindsorJetta8v)*

try getting in touch with http://www.kodiakmotorsports.com/
they may be able to help you with some new lips.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_try getting in touch with http://www.kodiakmotorsports.com/
they may be able to help you with some new lips.

BBS lips are 34 hole so they won't fit your Comps. Kodiak will be help you for sure. You give them the specs and they'll make what you need.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: BBS RS GURUS...need your help with bbs lip measurements (DTMVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTMVDUB* »_
BBS lips are 34 hole so they won't fit your Comps. Kodiak will be help you for sure. You give them the specs and they'll make what you need.


All depends on the size of the rim. 17s are 34 holes, and I believe 16s are as well. The 15s however come with 30 bolt holes. Just get in touch with Kodiak....they can prob make you some lips to your own spec.


----------



## joe22883 (Mar 2, 2009)

what ford wheels are these? what year make did they come off of? Thanks


----------

